# 12 ft row boat with trolling motor question



## jasonjwein (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if I need to register and tag this boat if I only have a battery powered trolling motor on it (no outboard)?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

jasonjwein said:


> Does anyone know if I need to register and tag this boat if I only have a battery powered trolling motor on it (no outboard)?


Yepper! You surely do.


----------



## jasonjwein (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Even without a trolling motor. Not exempt for other rules like PFD's either


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone know when this changed?
I thought non-motored John boats didn't need registered .


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

growninmi said:


> I thought non-motored John boats didn't need registered .


You are correct if:

*Watercraft exempt from registration are:*

Those 16 feet or shorter, propelled by oars or paddles, and not used for rental or commercial purposes;
Nonmotorized canoes and kayaks not used for rental or commercial purposes, rafts, surfboards, sailboards, and swim floats, regardless of length; and
Watercraft registered in another state and used only temporarily in Michigan.


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks upland. 
I didn't know electric motors caused it to need registered, thought was gas only.
Guess I will make the kids use the oars and not the troller. 

Thanks for looking it up and posting it.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If you put a motor, even an electric trolling motor, on a log you have to register it.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

plugger said:


> If you put a motor, even an electric trolling motor, on a log you have to register it.


Wouldn't that be something to see! I've seen the pic of the picnic table with a trolling motor, but just a log? That would be cave man style!


----------



## frednick (11 mo ago)

Thanks for this question and the answer. I only fish on a private lake with a 12 foot Jon Boat and electric trolling motor. Do I need the tag? I have always gotten one because they are only 17.00 for three years and $5.66 a YEAR is pretty cheap for just about anything. But it would be good to know if these are required on a private lake. My guess is that they are. Right?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Required yes, enforceable maybe


----------



## frednick (11 mo ago)

Shoeman said:


> Required yes, enforceable maybe


Good to know. Thanks.


----------

